# api.mybrowserbar.com?!



## saiyuki42

Basically, what happened is that on both Mozilla and IE, any website that I enter on the address bar goes to api.mybrowserbar.com which always finally comes up to "cannot find the page" page.:upset: Tried to search this one using another computer and found out that this is malware found when installing pdfcreator from pdfforge.net. This malware comes up as search settings 1.1.2 on the add/remove programs. Have already removed both pdfcreator and search settings 1.1.2 on the add/remove programs but now our laptop is so slow that everytime we use a program, it would definitely process commands so long that the programs will finally be not responding and hang. :sigh:any suggestions on this?:4-dontkno thanks.


----------



## TheBruce1

Hello and Welcome to TSF. 

We want all our members to perform the steps outlined in the link I'll give you below, before posting for assistance. There's a sticky at the top of this forum, and a


> *Having problems with spyware and pop-ups? First Steps*


 link at the top of each page.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After running through *all *the steps, you shall have a proper set of logs. Please post them in a new topic, as this one shall be closed.

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------

